# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  what a mandolin and pandeiro can do togheter

## marcos p

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpbraMNacyE

hamilton de holanda and Marcos Suzano 
this week in Paris worth seeing

----------


## groveland

"what a mandolin and pandeiro can do together"

... and a perfect sense of time, unlimited facility with the instrument, formidable talent, steeped in the culture... Gee, how do I get there from here?!

Love the pandeiro. No need for a drum kit, eh?  Thanks for the post.

----------


## mandolooter

yea...thats rockin!

----------


## JEStanek

Figure I might as well try the video embedding option...



Jamie

----------


## marcos p

JEStanek  i love the picture

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Great video!

I started taking beginning pandeiro lessons and find it helps my mando playing as well.

Larry

----------


## marcos p

this one was the first time ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzOC3Bspxt8

the concert same night 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOSyE...eature=related

----------


## Amy Burcham

OK, I am going into my day feeling GREAT.
Thanks!!!!!!!!!

----------


## groveland

> I started taking beginning pandeiro lessons and find it helps my mando playing as well.


Which brings up a point... I was so impressed with the pandeiro possibilities, I bought one a few weeks ago to do a tune.  There are lots of lessons/examples on the web.  The main criteria to me was a big sound, and I was warned about the idiosyncratic goatskin.  So I got a 12 inch 'modern' synthetic one.  Here's the mando content: Go for a smaller wood and goatskin version, unless you have a bionic left hand.  Playing this heavy 'modern' beast requires at least a few moments of recovery before switching back to mando! (Also, it's pretty impossible for me to get the 'rasp' on the synthetic behmoth.)

Still, it's the percussion instrument of the future.

----------


## marcos p

my dear groveland 

suzano just finish video lessons - he is the miles of the pandeiro 
and soon will be available - he plays goat skin 
he told me that there is an excelent american pandeiro 
i will get the brand 
another tip do everything slow because it`s much difficult to play slow tempo then fast tempo

more to came

----------


## groveland

My Dear Marcos -

Thanks! I am looking forward to it!

----------


## Doug Hoople

Nice! 

Years of study for us in that 8-minute video. 

Excellent stuff!

----------


## marcos p

my dears the american brand of the pandeiro that SUZANO uses is  COOPERMAN

here another video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCIT-o21-ng

----------


## groveland

> my dears the american brand of the pandeiro that SUZANO uses is  COOPERMAN
> 
> here another video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCIT-o21-ng


Wow, what a _band_.  :Smile:   I looked into Cooperman - The local 'ethnic' percussion shop doesn't carry them. (But they'd love to, they said!)  Saw their site - Clearly for the serious percissionist...

Thanks for the video, again!

----------


## marcos p

whenever you find the link please add so whoever want it - can have the benefith. They gave this pandeiro to SUZANO for him to try and he love it, eavn tought it is a lit bit different from the brazilian one, it`s more similar to arabic actualy it is a fusion

all the best

----------


## Doug Hoople

This turned up on a Google search. Looks like the right place.

Cooperman Pandeiro

Hmmm... very tempting! 

Just what I need, though. I have a hard enough time with the mandolin. The pandeiro is a major commitment to learn!

----------


## groveland

> This turned up on a Google search. Looks like the right place.
> 
> Cooperman Pandeiro
> 
> Hmmm... very tempting! 
> 
> Just what I need, though. I have a hard enough time with the mandolin. The pandeiro is a major commitment to learn!


Yes, that's their site.  I am looking into the REMO® cloth/mylar head they talk about, but haven't found it yet...

By the way, mando backs make pretty good hand drums. My Eastman 614 oval has been recruited in that role lately.  :Smile:

----------


## marcos p

a new video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcU2dU8TqlA

----------


## marcos p

a new video

----------


## marcos p

this video is in rome - 30/11/2008

----------


## marcos p

A tune from the great Dorival Caymmi - Maracangalha

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Wow -- that is hot! (Now I just need a 10-string mandolin -- and about 10 - 20 more years of practice)

----------


## Steve Jeter

That was very cool!  I wish I could find somebody who wanted to just play precussion with me.   But it seems there not many out there who are satisfied with playing drums.  I ve never seen anybody who didnt want to sit behind a drumset, or play a Djembe for a while ,, including me . But to keep at for a long time  you gotta really be into it.  Even my old drummer who was quite good , was always waiting to get from behind there and play guitar.

----------


## groveland

Oh... my... gosh.  I am undone.

Marcos -

Now that I have my breath back and my pulse is stable, what does Suzano use for a pickup on that pandeiro?

----------


## marcos p

it is a shure SM 98 Beta.

----------


## davef

I found this thread searching google for info on pandeiros and thought even though it was a mandolin site I'd chime in. I've been learning pandeiro for a few months now and wanted to share some links that have been very helpful for me:

1. source for getting nice pandeiros shipped from brazil to the US, also has some books and videos and a bunch of information: http://www.pandeiro.com

2. instructional video from marcos suzano: http://www.knockonwood.co.uk/details...brasileiro.htm
(the site is in the UK but when I ordered the DVD it arrived in just three days. Fast!)

3. another instructional video, this one is in portugese only but the subtitles are good and the slo-motion teaching method works great. I've really enjoyed this set: http://www.pandeiro.pro.br/english/index-eng.shtml

I love pandeiro. Such a cool little drum. I gave up on playing guitar a while ago, decided to try my hand at drums and decided to make pandeiro my first one after a friend showed me it.

just because it's cool, another youtube video with amazing pandeiro playing:

----------


## davef

> whenever you find the link please add so whoever want it - can have the benefith. They gave this pandeiro to SUZANO for him to try and he love it, eavn tought it is a lit bit different from the brazilian one, it`s more similar to arabic actualy it is a fusion
> 
> all the best


Hi, do you know if he's using the one with the mylar/cloth head or the more usual goat skin?

----------


## groveland

> I love pandeiro. Such a cool little drum. I gave up on playing guitar a while ago, decided to try my hand at drums and decided to make pandeiro my first one after a friend showed me it.
> 
> just because it's cool, another youtube video with amazing pandeiro playing...


Thanks, Dave, for the resources.

Okay, so I'm going to see if we can take one last liberty with the OP... Here's what can be done on pandeiro, bass, and guitar to a tune I typically hear on a bandolim - Alessandro Penezzi: 



New Year's resolution: I quit.  (Just kidding.  :Grin:  )

----------


## marcos p

hey davef 

he is using a goat skin. The video that you post it the tecnich of the player is midium

 I recomend besides marcos suzano - 2 young pandeiro players 
*Bernardo Aguiar* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FULasf705zU here a video he with 17 years old, http://www.pandeiro.com/bernardo.php
and *Sergio Krakowski*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRqqc2lr_H0



there is a american here in rio who is devoting all his enery to the pandeiro Scott Feiner he has a website www.pandeiro.com

----------

